# conformation of tb possible purchase



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello please be Honest he is a nice mover please point out the good and bad I would like to use him for jumping. Thank you.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

How old is he? 

Steep shoulder and really upright pasterns in the front. I don't know too much about what a horse can and can't do with this type of conformation, but I'd take a guess that jumping would be tough on front legs like these.


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

He is 7 years old and 17hands and an ex race horse


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Yikes. That entire front leg is terrifying. The steepest shoulder I have EVER seen, extremely light bone [seriously... he's even lighter than my girl], tied in behind the knee, very long upright pasterns, he's just... scary.

Moving forward now, his neck ties in nicely at his chest, but a touch low at his wither. It's a nice shape but obviously lacking in muscle since he's an OTTB. Cute head... but cute in that ugly kind of way. His drooping bottom lip makes him look much older than 7. I would be concerned that his teeth don't meet evenly, or that he's actually 17 or even older. Sweet expression. Front feet are even scarier than the rest of his legs, very long toes, very low heels.

Girth back he's not much better. Back is a touch long with the LS joint a little far back. Croup is pointy, hock is very upright. Stands under himself, a little straight through the stifle. Nearside fetlock looks a little swollen, though that may just be the photo. Hind feet are better than his fronts.

I would not buy this horse for jumping.


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm having such a hard time finding a horse that is tall with good conformation for jumping I guess I should not spend 10000 on this horse lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Is there any specific reason you want a very tall horse? Most of the top showjumpers in the world are in fact between 15.2 and 16.2 with the occasional smaller one. Anything much bigger than 16.2 is harder to get on stride for the more technical questions and won't be able to turn as tight.

Now if YOU are extremely tall and only feel comfortable on horses above a certain height that's fair enough.

What level do you want to jump at? Because honestly at the lower levels the important part is the legs, the rest can come as it is. It's only once you really get up there that you NEED a horse that's built for it.

This was my jumping horse. His legs weren't ideal, and his knees did give up on him, resulting in retirement at 17, but he lasted a heck of a lot longer than the grey in this thread would! He wasn't quite 15.2, that oxer was 3'4" high and 4'8" wide and he cleared it by miles the first time [knocked it when I took him over it again, he got a bit over-keen]. He cleared 4' verticals regularly with a previous owner. I was never brave enough to attempt quite THAT height but I did go up to 3'8" on him.


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

I need a horse with some height because that's what I'm comfortable with and anywhere from 16.2 and up I feel better. My legs are quite long. Is 10000 a good enough budget for a horse that I'm looking for it feels like I can't find anything=( and your horse so cute=)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

blue eyed pony said:


> Yikes. That entire front leg is terrifying. The steepest shoulder I have EVER seen, extremely light bone [seriously... he's even lighter than my girl], tied in behind the knee, very long upright pasterns, he's just... scary.


This^

That horse screams navicular and looks like a very choppy ride. He looks slightly uncomfortable standing there.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

horsesforever14 said:


> I need a horse with some height because that's what I'm comfortable with and anywhere from 16.2 and up I feel better. My legs are quite long. Is 10000 a good enough budget for a horse that I'm looking for it feels like I can't find anything=( and your horse so cute=)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


$10,000? That should be plenty, where are you located?

And the OTHER question... do you have the experience to train a horse yourself?

At the moment where I'm located there are some pretty spectacular three year old warmbloods for sale for around that price. Green-broke or unbroke, jumping bred. Warmbloods tend to be fairly solid-built horses, and are usually on the taller side of the spectrum 

He was very special <3 Believe it or not I picked him up for just $2000 so if I could get him for $2000 you should be able to find a horse for $10,000 - you just need to be patient!


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

.Delete. said:


> This^
> 
> That horse screams navicular and looks like a very choppy ride. He looks slightly uncomfortable standing there.


 I have always never understand what navicular, what are the physical signs in this horse thanks. Just wondering=)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

horsesforever14 said:


> I have always never understand what navicular, what are the physical signs in this horse thanks. Just wondering=)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Without seeing him moving I don't know enough to tell you if he has it already or not but I can tell you he shows EVERY warning sign. Light boned, extremely small feet for his size, poor farriery [hence the bad front feet]...


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

No I'm not experienced enough for that I ride 5 to 6 times a week with great trainers I could handle something younger but want something with basics down and I introduced to jumping at least and I'm in New jersey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Navicular is an after product of a consistent concussion. Pasterns are "shock absorbers" of sorts. Because his are so upright they don't absorb as much shock, so the foot hits harder causing stress on that bone.


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh thank you i never knew the true sign of it looking for horses is so stressful i have been looking for 2 and half months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

This was a quick five minute search:
Nen's Chocolate | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
Calm, Quiet, Willing, Jumping Prospect!
Flashy 9 Year old Gelding
***EDIT***
Another one I found that looks like he would be a much better candidate for you
Hunter/ Jumper Prospect Thoroughbred for sale in Allentown, New Jersey :: HorseClicks


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

horsesforever14 said:


> Oh thank you i never knew the true sign of it looking for horses is so stressful i have been looking for 2 and half months.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
It can take a really long time to find the right horse. It isn't something you want to rush.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I certainly agree with what everybody has said. He just seems so uncomfortable.

Something to note on the height, the wider the horse the more of your leg it's barrel will eat up and the less 'awkward' you'll look on a shorter horse.
I'm short but have long legs for my height (5'0 tall, but with the same leg length as my 5'5" mom.) I can ride anything from 13.2 hands on upward because of this.
I do understand being more comfortable at a certain height though. 

All of the horses that danicelia posted would be great choices.


----------



## tikapup1 (Nov 22, 2012)

I would agree with what everyone has said. Jumping would not be this horses ideal sport, and especially not for 10k. However I disagree that large horses can't do the the smaller striding. I own and ride a 17.2/3 holsteiner cross and he does lovely in his striding and rollbacks to fences, often better then the small horses, granted he does have lots of dressage training. I would look for a horse with larger bone and a much more sloping shoulder. As a general having these sires, Cor de la Breyer (WB), Landgraf(WB), Sandro(WB), and Nearco(TB) in a horse bloodlines translates to amazing jumping ability. Stay away from horses with lots of line breeding(very common in TB), especially to native dancer(TB), his lines tend to produce very thin boned horses, however not always. These should help you get a vague understanding of the horse you are getting, I personally love horses with Cor de la Breyer. Good luck!


----------



## tikapup1 (Nov 22, 2012)

danicelia24 said:


> This was a quick five minute search:
> Nen's Chocolate | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
> Calm, Quiet, Willing, Jumping Prospect!
> Flashy 9 Year old Gelding
> ...


 Real quick, from the one photo of 9yr old gelding, he would be the one I would get. Looks well put together, and he seems under priced, wonder why they are getting rid of him... My big concern would be the previous 5 years on track. Best of luck on your search!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Pretty hard to assess a horse that's standing a little bunched up. When it comes to handiness, I have to agree it's harder for these taller horses but I've seen a few that could do a roll back that would put a qh to shame.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

tikapup1 said:


> Real quick, from the one photo of 9yr old gelding, he would be the one I would get. Looks well put together, and he seems under priced, wonder why they are getting rid of him... My big concern would be the previous 5 years on track. Best of luck on your search!


It says off the track for over 5 years. It's unheard of a horse being on the track for more than 2 or 3 years. 

My only concern with him is if he is so wonderful, why is he only 2,500. I'd question his fantastic-ness


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

tikapup1 said:


> However I disagree that large horses can't do the the smaller striding. I own and ride a 17.2/3 holsteiner cross and he does lovely in his striding and rollbacks to fences, often better then the small horses, granted he does have lots of dressage training.


I didn't say they can't, I said they typically find it more difficult.


----------



## tikapup1 (Nov 22, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> I didn't say they can't, I said they typically find it more difficult.


Sorry for the misunderstanding! You are correct in that it does tend to be more difficult for the larger guys.  but I still love the challenge lol.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

OP, here are some horses who would be much better suited than that guy - ESPECIALLY if you are willing to shell out 10k: Horses for Sale
Annabelle's Wish *5 yr old Grulla Paint Mare*
!!!Price Reduced!!!! Gorgeous-Sweet 10+ Mover
Outback Farm USA, Sam T. Campbell, Former Olympian
Cute as Can Be 15.3 Chestnut Thoroughbred Gelding
Big Beautiful Black and White Paint Warmblood Mare
Beautiful, Talented Hunter/Jumper For Sale
Classy 13yr Bay Ottb


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

.Delete. said:


> It says off the track for over 5 years. It's unheard of a horse being on the track for more than 2 or 3 years.


This guy wasn't retired off the track until he was 9, so not completely unheard of.


----------



## horsesforever14 (Jul 19, 2012)

I think I might be picky lol but I guess that is better than settling. I'm looking for a horse with strong legs and hooves with good bone and a love for jumping. They can be green and I would like the age between 5-10
Should I try to raise my budget it is doable but I was hoping I could have found something in the 10 range=(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

horsesforever14 said:


> I think I might be picky lol but I guess that is better than settling. I'm looking for a horse with strong legs and hooves with good bone and a love for jumping. They can be green and I would like the age between 5-10
> Should I try to raise my budget it is doable but I was hoping I could have found something in the 10 range=(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't see why you would raise your budget. I think it's absolutely do-able

Like we have been telling you finding the right horse takes time.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

horsesforever14 said:


> I think I might be picky lol but I guess that is better than settling. I'm looking for a horse with strong legs and hooves with good bone and a love for jumping. They can be green and I would like the age between 5-10
> Should I try to raise my budget it is doable but I was hoping I could have found something in the 10 range=(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have you thought about going to the Camelot Horse Auction in Cranbury (with a trainer, of course)? Actually going to the auction on a Wednesday night, and not just looking at the leftover horses online? There have been some very nice horses passing through the past couple of weeks, and they're usually pretty inexpensive, at least for NJ.


----------

